# Looking for 60 shovelers in Illinois for 2016/17 Season



## Everest700 (May 9, 2016)

Hi we are commercial Snow And Ice Management company from Chicago IL.

We looking to network with people who might have access to W-2 employees for the winter season.

Im in need for around 60 shovelers (must be W-2 employee) for the upcoming winter season (2016/17)

We have a great referral program where you night be able to make extra $$$ just for referring great individuals.

Shovelers can make between $20 to $25 per hour.

Please reach out to me for details.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

crickets :laughing:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You may do better by posting your company name, if your company has a good reputation.


----------

